# Mullet Smoking??



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

What ways do y'all smoke'em...pull the skin off...fillet, just gut and leave hole...scalem, don't scallem????? I have a brinkman smoker nuttin fancy. looking for ideas, got some big boys last night.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I just split them leave the backbone in them and main thing is scrape ALL the black bitter tasting stuff from the belly. However any other way you asked about will work. the bigger the better for smoking. The smaller ones tend to dry out more than the big fat ones. the area under that black stuff is the best tasting.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I got some 3 to 4lbers. Big Blacks.. Thx


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

so would you just cut the stomachs off? and leave scales or skin on? what about time wise?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I leave the scales and skin on. Light brine for a couple hours and slap em on the smoker at 180-200. Time depends on thickness. Try wood from a grapefruit tree or orange tree--good stuff.

Mike


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Just take a spoon and scrape the black from the belly that's the best tasting meat under the black stuff. leave the scales on or scale them either way. about 210 degrees + or - for a couple or three hours until done.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Thx they are underway. Skinned a couple scaled the rest.


----------

